# von 333 auf 266 - wieso



## newboy (25. November 2003)

Nabend an alle hier.....erstmal vielen dank an alle die auf mein letztes Problem reagiert haben und mir geholfen haben....
Leider hab ich jetzt noch ein Problem....
Das letzte mal hatte ich ja Probleme mit meinem CPU, anstatt 16GHz (was ich eigentlich gekauft hatte) wurden nur 1,2GHz gezeigt. Das Problem wurde jetzt gelöst indem der Multiplikator unter Bios auf 12 und mein FSB auf 133 gestellt wurde....
Seit dem ich das aber gemacht habe, läuft mein Arbeitsspeicher nur noch mit 266 MHz (gekauft hatte ich eigentlich 256 DDR mit 333MHz)...Ist das jetzt ein verlust was ich hinnehmen muß oder kann ich dagegen auch etwas machen?

Ein riesen DANKE SCHÖN schonmal an alle die helfen wollen

cya
-ü-


----------



## blubber (25. November 2003)

Hi,

aaaalso:

1 Der FSB wird in Mhz angegeben, sprich, du hast 133 Mhz eingestellt, was bei einem Duron 1,6 Ghz auch normal ist.

2. Dein Arbeitsspeicher wird nun logischerweise ebenfalls mit 133 Mhz getaktet, da dein FSB ja auf 133 Mhz eingestellt ist.

3. Dein Arbeitsspeicher wird NIE auf 266 Mhz laufen, denn 266 bedeutet nur 2 x 133 Mhz (beide Flanken werden genutzt = DDR - ich habs hier glaub schon 200 mal gesagt *g*)

4. Daraus folgt, du hast NIE DDR Speicher mit 333 Mhz gekauft, höchstens 166 Mhz, woraus die Bezeichnung 333 resultiert.

5. Dein Arbeitsspeicher lief noch NIE auf 166 Mhz, da dein FSB zu Begin auf 100 Mhz gestellt war, du aber ja mittlerweile auf 133 Mhz gestellt hast, was das Maximum ist.

6. Dein Arbeitsspeicher könnte somit schneller getaktet werden, deine CPU jedoch nicht, deshalb wird es bei 133 Mhz (266) bleiben.


Fazit: So wie es jetzt eingestellt ist, hast du das Maximale erreicht. Dein Arbeitsspeicher kannst du erst voll takten, wenn du eine andere CPU einbaust, nämlich eine, die einen FSBvon 166 Mhz mitmacht.

bye


----------



## chibisuke (25. November 2003)

Stimmt...

Aber wer experimentierfreudig genug ist, dreht den FSB auf 166Mhz hoch ;-)
trotz CPU die nur 133Mhz verträgt....
Das nennt man dann Übertakten oder eng.: Overclocking
Das heißt deine CPU leuft Schneller als sie eigendlich sollte, was natürlich mehr leistung bringt.

Jedoch... Vom Overclocking kann ich generell nur abraten erst recht bei einer AMD CPU.. eine AMD CPU leuft immer mit der taktrate die vorgegeben wird, unabhängig von ihrer temperatur.... merke: Höhere Taktrate = Höhere Temperatur
wodurch es passieren kann das die CPU sehr schnell zu heiß wird... was das ende für selbige bedeutet.
Des weiteren, kann es passieren das die Graphikkarte den höheren FSB nicht verkraftet und durchdreht... oder auch der level2 cache der CPU...


----------



## blubber (25. November 2003)

Jetzt steht sogar schon bei der Erstellung des Beitrags groß und fett dran, dass du auf eine ordentliche Rechtschreibung achten sollst, es scheint dich aber nicht groß zu kümmern. Ich hoffe, ein Mod wird sich mal darum kümmern.



> Aber wer experimentierfreudig genug ist, dreht den FSB auf 166Mhz hoch


Nein, wer einen an der Klatsche hat dreht den FSB auf 166 Mhz hoch, weil das höchstwahrscheinlich die CPU nicht mitmacht (von anderen Komponenten mal abgesehen), und zweitens keiner nach diesem Prinzip übertaktet....du vermutlich schon.



> Jedoch... Vom Overclocking kann ich generell nur abraten


Welch wunderbarer Widerspruch. Von deiner Methode kann man auch nicht mehr als abraten, da hast du vermutlich recht. Gegen ein vernünftiges Übertakten spricht NICHTS. 



> erst recht bei einer AMD CPU


Soso, ist ja ein Ding. 
AMD CPU's sind wunderbar dafür geeignet, übertaktet zu werden, da es relativ wenig Aufwand bedarf. Vor allem die Erfolge die man teilweise erzielt sind mehr als gut.....naja.



> eine AMD CPU leuft immer mit der taktrate die vorgegeben wird, unabhängig von ihrer temperatur


Köstlich ! Bios -> maximale CPU Temperatur einstellen -> fertig. 



> Des weiteren, kann es passieren das die Graphikkarte den höheren FSB nicht verkraftet


Das ist wohl die einzige Aussage, bei der ich zustimmen kann.

Hab mich mal wieder köstlich amüsiert.

bye


----------



## vollpropeller (26. November 2003)

lol chibisuke !
Selten so gelacht. Ich weis ja nicht wo du diesen ganzen Schwachsinn her hast, aber ich hab schon genügend AMD CPU's übertaktet, um es besser zu wissen. Jemand der einen Funken Ahnung hat wird auch nicht den FSB in derartige Bereiche hochtakten, sondern viel mehr den Multiplikator (+ evtl CPU Core) erhöhen.
Ich stimme Blubber in allen Bereichen zu, wie heisst es so schön?
Denken -> Lesen -> Posten
Wobei bei dir vielleicht vor dem Denken noch ein "Informieren" angebracht wäre.

tschüß


----------



## Nils Hitze (26. November 2003)

2 Dinge dazu :

1.) deine Rechtschreibung bedarf wirklich der Überarbeitung.
     sieh dich hiermit als verwarnt.

2.) Mein AMD 2500XP + Barton läuft auf 166 FSB wunderbar stabil auf
      1,83 GHZ und ist nicht übertaktet sondern so von Fabrik eingestellt.
       (steht sogar im Handbuch) aber wahrscheinlich meint ihr beide
       was anderes.

Jona


----------



## blubber (26. November 2003)

Hi Nils,

ja, es geht quasi um etwas anderes, da ein FSB von 166 Mhz bei einer Barton CPU normal ist, denn, wie der Name es schon sagt, es sich hierbei um einen ganz anderen Kern handelt. Dies ist aber deswegen ja nicht gleich auf alle AMD CPU's zu übertragen. Der FSB eines Durons beträgt trotzdem nur 133 Mhz.

bye


----------



## chibisuke (26. November 2003)

> Nein, wer einen an der Klatsche hat dreht den FSB auf 166 Mhz hoch, weil das höchstwahrscheinlich die CPU nicht mitmacht (von anderen Komponenten mal abgesehen), und zweitens keiner nach diesem Prinzip übertaktet....du vermutlich schon.


Ansichtssache... ich kenn auch Leute die das schon gemacht haben wo die CPU noch funktioniert. Das es gerne schief geht da drüber brauchen wir nicht diskutieren, das is Tatsache.



> Welch wunderbarer Widerspruch. Von deiner Methode kann man auch nicht mehr als abraten, da hast du vermutlich recht. Gegen ein vernünftiges Übertakten spricht NICHTS.


gomen, hab mich wohl unklar ausgedrückt, gemeint war übertakten unter verwendung des FSB.



> Soso, ist ja ein Ding.
> AMD CPU's sind wunderbar dafür geeignet, übertaktet zu werden, da es relativ wenig Aufwand bedarf. Vor allem die Erfolge die man teilweise erzielt sind mehr als gut.....naja.


nicht in dem ausmaß... das machen die meist nicht mit...  
wenn man den multipliikator erhöht is es natürlich wunderbar zu machen, aber es geht um den FSB und nicht um den multiplikator.
Aber zu bedenken ist dabei auch das AMD CPUs keine Temperaturregelung haben, im gegensatz zu Intel CPUs die sich selbtätig runtertakten wenn sie zu heiß werden



> Köstlich ! Bios -> maximale CPU Temperatur einstellen -> fertig.


Nicht jedes bios reagiert darauf richtig, außerdem sind die temperaturanzeigen bei manchen mainboards um bis zu 30% ungenau.
also darauf würd ich mich nicht verlassen.

Aber da es hier nicht um übertakten geht, ist die diskusion eigendlich hinfällig!


----------



## blubber (26. November 2003)

> Das es gerne schief geht da drüber brauchen wir nicht diskutieren


Sehr schön. Dann gibt es auch kein Grund es vorzuschlagen wenn es gerne schief geht, denn es geht nicht ohne Grund gerne schief.



> gemeint war übertakten unter verwendung des FSB


Das ist jedoch nicht die übliche Methode eine CPU effizient zu übertakten.



> nicht in dem ausmaß... das machen die meist nicht mit...


einen FSB von 166 Mhz machen die meisten wohl nicht mit, bei der eigentlichen Taktrate erzielt man sehr wohl gute Erfolge. Einen Duron 600 hab ich ohne Probleme auf 900 Mhz hoch gebracht, wenn 50% kein Ausmaß ist weis ich auch nicht. Das gilt zwar nicht für alle AMD CPU's, aber man kann fast davon ausgehen, dass man aus jeder etwas mehr Power rausholen lässt.



> Nicht jedes bios reagiert darauf richtig, außerdem sind die temperaturanzeigen bei manchen mainboards um bis zu 30% ungenau.


Jo, wers glaubt wird selig.
Weist du was 30% sind? Das ist bei einer Betriebstemperatur von 70°C ein Fehler von 21°C.
Als kleines Beispiel für dich: Wenn man im Bios 70°C als Maximum einstellen würde, und aus irgendeinem Grund der CPU Lüfter hinüber gehen sollte, dann könnte sich die CPU nach deiner Aussage bis auf 91°C erhitzen, bevor das Bios runterfahren würde. Sorry, aber wenn du das selbst glaubst weis ich auch nimmer weiter. 91°C wäre nämlich das Aus, und somit wäre der Hitzeschutz des Bios schlicht und einfach zwecklos. Das war vielleicht mal vor 10 Jahren so, dass die Temperaturfühler etc ungenau waren, aber mit Sicherheit nichtmehr in der heutigen Generation, zumal es sich hier um ein Sockel A Board handelt.



> Aber da es hier nicht um übertakten geht, ist die diskusion eigendlich hinfällig!


Ja, nur du hast die Diskussion begonnen. Und wenn jemand so ein Stuss erzählt, reagiere ich darauf. Es gibt genügend User, die vermutlich auf die wahnwitzige Idee kommen könnten, den FSB auf 166 Mhz stellen, rein aus experimenteller Neugier natürlich..... 

bye


----------



## chibisuke (26. November 2003)

> Jo, wers glaubt wird selig.
> Weist du was 30% sind? Das ist bei einer Betriebstemperatur von 70°C ein Fehler von 21°C.
> Als kleines Beispiel für dich: Wenn man im Bios 70°C als Maximum einstellen würde, und aus irgendeinem Grund der CPU Lüfter hinüber gehen sollte, dann könnte sich die CPU nach deiner Aussage bis auf 91°C erhitzen, bevor das Bios runterfahren würde. Sorry, aber wenn du das selbst glaubst weis ich auch nimmer weiter. 91°C wäre nämlich das Aus, und somit wäre der Hitzeschutz des Bios schlicht und einfach zwecklos. Das war vielleicht mal vor 10 Jahren so, dass die Temperaturfühler etc ungenau waren, aber mit Sicherheit nichtmehr in der heutigen Generation, zumal es sich hier um ein Sockel A Board handelt.



Danke aber das hab ich schon selbst gesehen! ich weiß zwar bis Heute nicht wieso, aber es is so. Nem Freund von mir is die CPU abgebrannt deswegen.

Des weiteren ist dabei noch zu bedenken, das das Bios bei aktuellen Betriebssystemen nicht mehr viel ausrichten kann. Sobald der Protected-Mode aktiviert ist ist das Bios nahezu funktionslos, denn alle Interupts, Traps und Gates werden ja durch die IDT ins OS übertragen.
Außer das Bios hatt die möglichkeit den chipsatz entsprechend zu programmieren und so eine Grenztemperatur festzulegen, was aber meines wissens nicht der Fall ist, wobei ich mir hier nicht ganz sicher bin.



> Ja, nur du hast die Diskussion begonnen. Und wenn jemand so ein Stuss erzählt, reagiere ich darauf. Es gibt genügend User, die vermutlich auf die wahnwitzige Idee kommen könnten, den FSB auf 166 Mhz stellen, rein aus experimenteller Neugier natürlich.....


Stimmt, daran hab ich nicht gedacht! gomen nasai


----------



## Thomas Kuse (26. November 2003)

1. Wie wärs mal mit ner guten Kühlung beim Übertakten
2. Mein AMD Barton 2500 (PR) läuft wunderbar durch Erhöhung des FSB von 333 auf 400 als vollwertiger 3200er (PR), aber das kann scheinbar auch nur das spezielle Stepping und das NF7-S Board von Abit.


----------



## newboy (26. November 2003)

*danke danke*

Vielen dank an alle die geholfen haben......
Hey leute ich als "neuling" bin natürlich super interessiert in diesem Bereich, halt Hardware und "Tuning".... Aber bitte nicht streiten.....


----------



## Goofman (27. November 2003)

Hey Zusammen!

Also chibisuke
Wenn deinem Freund sein CPU wegen Erhöhung seines FSB abgebrannt ist, dann liegt das aber wohl eher daran, daß er seine CORE-Spannung zu drastisch erhöht hat und seinen Proz net richtig gekühlt hat
Also mein XP2200+ mit FSB läuft ganz stabil mit FSB200! ;-)

Mfg Goofman


----------

